# No of bedroom as per family members



## fareedqazi

Hi,

For a family of 4. Husband,wife and two kids below 14years. Is there any minimum number of bedroom required?


----------



## escapedtonz

For what?
You really need to provide more details.


----------



## fareedqazi

escapedtonz said:


> For what?
> You really need to provide more details.


I want to know if I am planning to move to NZ with my wife and 02 kids(below 14yrs). Can I opt to have a 02 bedroom apartment for us living there or we require a minimum 03 bedroom apartment as per NZ laws.


----------



## escapedtonz

fareedqazi said:


> I want to know if I am planning to move to NZ with my wife and 02 kids(below 14yrs). Can I opt to have a 02 bedroom apartment for us living there or we require a minimum 03 bedroom apartment as per NZ laws.


There are no laws here that force a property owner to have a minimum number of bedrooms no matter how many people are residing in the property. You do as you please although you may have difficulties with isurance if there are lots of people and few bedrooms ?
If you are renting, then the property will have a maximum occupancy and by law this occupancy cannot be breached due to NZ tenancy laws that protect the tenant and the landlord and also for safety and insurance purposes. The occupancy limit is set by the landlord/owner.
So yes if you only wanna go for a 2 bed place then fine so long as it allows an occupancy of at least 4.


----------



## fareedqazi

escapedtonz said:


> There are no laws here that force a property owner to have a minimum number of bedrooms no matter how many people are residing in the property. You do as you please although you may have difficulties with isurance if there are lots of people and few bedrooms ?
> If you are renting, then the property will have a maximum occupancy and by law this occupancy cannot be breached due to NZ tenancy laws that protect the tenant and the landlord and also for safety and insurance purposes. The occupancy limit is set by the landlord/owner.
> So yes if you only wanna go for a 2 bed place then fine so long as it allows an occupancy of at least 4.


Thanks. 
This means we can opt for 2BHK house and can we have single bedroom+Living house till we got a proper job for the initial days?


----------



## Sherwood Botsford

For that matter, in principle you should be able to buy a used campervan, or travel trailer while settling in, and leave the bulk of your possessions in a seacan in a storage lot.


----------

